# suturing cervix bleeding



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all,

Pre/Post Dx: Cervical bleeding post LEEP

running locked suture chromic was placed around the LEEP bed of the the cervix and control of generalized oozing was noted at that time.

57720 or 58999 dx 998.11???

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## preserene (Aug 3, 2011)

57720 trachelorraphy


----------



## preserene (Aug 3, 2011)

ICD-9* 998.82or 998.89* I feel.  998.1x would fit in for a hemorrhage" *complicating*" a procedure but not a post event.
But here the compllication occured after the procedure is complete. It was not complicating the procedure (during the procedure?). So it is a "post complication"- the post op complication code would suffice. You can give an E code appropriate to it too 

If that was occuring DURING the procedure, I dont think it would need to be reported as a separate code because it is a an expected event during the procedure and it becimes a component of the comprehensive procedure.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for your help and have a great day!!!!!!


----------

